
Blame the Banks for All Those Boring Chain Stores Ruining Your City - SQL2219
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-22/blame-the-banks-for-all-those-boring-chain-stores-ruining-your-city
======
qwrusz
This article seems to say more blame goes to the landlords who want higher
rents, for longer terms and from tenants with perceived better credit/deeper
pockets.

Makes sense though.

I am not defending banks at all, but it's interesting banks are criticized for
lending to risky smaller businesses and now they are criticized for not
lending to risky smaller businesses.

